
Gnapapp: Create Simple Shareable HTML Pages - grawprog
https://gnapapp.com/creator
======
grawprog
This isn't mine but I came across it and thought it was pretty cool. It's a
site for generating simple HTML pages that you can share with a link. It also
provides a second link for later editing of the page.

------
gnapapp
Thanks, it's mine actually ;-) I'd love feedback and suggestions!

